# المشكلة الحقيقية في الخدمة بتظهر من إجابة هذا السؤال عملياً في حياتنا الخاصة



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

​*
* المشكلة الحقيقية في الخدمة بتظهر من إجابة هذا السؤال عملياً في حياتنا الخاصة:*​*مين بيعيش بأنفاس الله اللي بيتنفسها في مخدعه مبصراً وجه النور في إشراق كلمته على قلبه وفي حياته العملية حتى يبدأ يصير نور ويزداد النور فيه كل يوم، فيستطيع أن يعكسه على الجميع تلقائيا، محققاً قول الرب: أنتم نور العالم، أنتم ملح الأرض. *
*لأن المصيبة الثقيلة والكبرى اللي لازم نخاف منها بل وترعبنا جداً في الخدمة أن مش فيه حد يتوب ولا يعيش بالإيمان ويكون محروم من الشركة الإلهية في حياته الخاصة وبالتالي وسط الكنيسة ومعها، لأن على قدر ما نقترب من مسيح القيامة والحياة بقدر ما نقترب من بعضنا البعض والقديسين فنحيا في شركة النور بالقداسة الحقيقية التي هي لبس الرب يسوع وبالتالي لن يكون هناك تدبير لأجل شهوات الجسد، بل ولن يكون لها مكان لأننا نلبس الرب يسوع فتهرب الظلمة والخطية فلا يكون لها تأثير في حياتنا بلا جهد مبذول منا غصباً، لأن من يحب سهل يتخلى حتى عن حياته كلها ببساطة وسهولة.*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (11 مايو 2016)

ربنا يجعلنا خدام امناء فى خدمتنا اللى اوكلها ربنا لينا 
وخدام فى حياتنا نسلك بأمانه ونكون صورته ومثاله 
وسفراء لتمجيد اسمه القدوس
ميرسى للموضوع الرااائع استاذ ايمن


----------



## aymonded (11 مايو 2016)

*آمين ليعطينا الله هذه القوة وهذه النعمة
لأننا بنوره نعاين النور وبإشراق وجهه نستنير ونُنير للجميع
*​


----------

